

Scaling the Patent System - quant18
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2016968

======
noonespecial
"This paper posits a simple but novel answer to this long-puzzling question:
firms ignore patents because they are unable to discover the patents their
activities might infringe."

Novel? Puzzling? Really? If this answer is really considered novel or this
question the slightest bit puzzling, then this might be the best unintentional
example of the actual problem I've seen.

